

How A Scammer Got Condé Nast To Pay $8 Million With One Email - ssclafani
http://blogs.forbes.com/williampbarrett/2011/04/03/conde-nast-paid-8-million-to-scammer-who-sent-one-email/

======
jnorthrop
I could not get through that article with all the "clever" references to Condé
Nast publications. When did Forbes turn into the NY Post.

~~~
brianbreslin
I agree. Part of me thought it was a "clever" attempt at SEO. to pair each of
their publications with this scam topic. Or was the author just trying to be
"cheeky" ?

------
sparkygoblue
Would have been a pretty interesting story if the author hadn't ruined it with
his, "haha, look how clever I can be" style with all the references to
different publications. Whatever happened to journalists just reporting a
story?

